# In week 12 since RAI. How do I know when I'm going hypo?



## skroehr (Sep 30, 2010)

I went to my first labs 6 weeks after RAI, and though I know that it could take much longer for the thyroid to shut down, I was disappointed to find I was still quite in the hyper range. I'm in week 12 now, and just had my labs, and will see my endo next week. I never could tolerate the tapizole, and it wasn't instituted prior to my RAI anyway. Propanalol was actually making me worse for the while that I did it, and after seeing my cardiologist I went back to my regular BP medicine of Metoprolol. My heart rythyms returned to normal, and for a little while I stopped having anxiety waves and was just kind of tired. Now I FEEL like I'm hyper again since Thursday, and can't see my gland doc until sometime next week. I've got new symptoms that I'm not coping well with and have felt like going to the ER a couple times. I'm missing a lot of work, and just getting worried a bit. I'm becoming more or less non functional. New symptoms are some acid reflux type heartburn, that gets worse during the anxiety waves, and leaves kind of a sweet taste in my mouth. When I'm in an anxiety wave, I get hot, or maybe warm all inside. The only thing I can compare it to is if anyone has been in the hospital and gotten a dose of dilaudid or fentanyl injected into their IV. I feel like I'm going to pass out a lot. Weakness. I can't tolerate walking very far, and that includes to my bus stop to go to work, so I'm getting a ride the past few days. Everything came up suddenly Thursday. I'll probably end up at the hospital for a day or two if this doesn't change soon, and I'm certain I can't go on with my job. I seem to get worse at my desk, like there's an irritant around there that I'm breathing that gets the sweet taste and acid reflux going. There's a lot of fatigue when not in anxiety. My heartrate is a little SLOW, not fast anymore, and I don't eat very much.

I want to know if anyone who has made the transition after RAI into hypo, what your changes is symptoms were? As many as possible different experiences would be a little comforting, and particularily anyone who has gone through the whole thing. Hyper to RAI to hypo, and is now stable with levo, so I can get a little hope up in here. Actually, I'm a praying man, and have a lot of faith, so I DO have hope already, but you know. It always helps to hear some stories by people who have gone through something like what you're going through. Do people think I'm still HYPER with these new symptoms. I'll be finding out soon. A few days. I'll share back here.

Peace and thanks to all,

Steve


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry you are in such bad shape. I can not give you any experience on the RAI since I had a TT. I will encourage you to go to the ER if you need to. I went into thyroid storm in May and had no idea how sick I was even after they kept me in the hospital for a few days. If you are hyper, it can be really dangerous to your heart, and I think it's better to be safe.
I hope everything turns out well.


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

I went through what you are going through, it's a roller coaster ride of emotions, your body is getting rid of all those excess hormones from being hyperthyroid and it's a horrible feeling, just remember though that you will get through it even when times are tough. You will know when you become hypothyroid, you feel tired, sluggish, you shoulders and muscles start to ache, but once you are on medication you feel much better. Are you on any medication yet.
Also bach flower remedies are really good, you can buy rescue remedy at health food shops, these are good for anxiety, they really help me especially when it comes to feeling anxious and nervous.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

skroehr said:


> I went to my first labs 6 weeks after RAI, and though I know that it could take much longer for the thyroid to shut down, I was disappointed to find I was still quite in the hyper range. I'm in week 12 now, and just had my labs, and will see my endo next week. I never could tolerate the tapizole, and it wasn't instituted prior to my RAI anyway. Propanalol was actually making me worse for the while that I did it, and after seeing my cardiologist I went back to my regular BP medicine of Metoprolol. My heart rythyms returned to normal, and for a little while I stopped having anxiety waves and was just kind of tired. Now I FEEL like I'm hyper again since Thursday, and can't see my gland doc until sometime next week. I've got new symptoms that I'm not coping well with and have felt like going to the ER a couple times. I'm missing a lot of work, and just getting worried a bit. I'm becoming more or less non functional. New symptoms are some acid reflux type heartburn, that gets worse during the anxiety waves, and leaves kind of a sweet taste in my mouth. When I'm in an anxiety wave, I get hot, or maybe warm all inside. The only thing I can compare it to is if anyone has been in the hospital and gotten a dose of dilaudid or fentanyl injected into their IV. I feel like I'm going to pass out a lot. Weakness. I can't tolerate walking very far, and that includes to my bus stop to go to work, so I'm getting a ride the past few days. Everything came up suddenly Thursday. I'll probably end up at the hospital for a day or two if this doesn't change soon, and I'm certain I can't go on with my job. I seem to get worse at my desk, like there's an irritant around there that I'm breathing that gets the sweet taste and acid reflux going. There's a lot of fatigue when not in anxiety. My heartrate is a little SLOW, not fast anymore, and I don't eat very much.
> 
> I want to know if anyone who has made the transition after RAI into hypo, what your changes is symptoms were? As many as possible different experiences would be a little comforting, and particularily anyone who has gone through the whole thing. Hyper to RAI to hypo, and is now stable with levo, so I can get a little hope up in here. Actually, I'm a praying man, and have a lot of faith, so I DO have hope already, but you know. It always helps to hear some stories by people who have gone through something like what you're going through. Do people think I'm still HYPER with these new symptoms. I'll be finding out soon. A few days. I'll share back here.
> 
> ...


Steve; I am sorry to hear you are so ill. It sounds to me like you may need another RAI. I personally had to have 3 RAI. This happens if the person is in the advanced stages of hyper. As you know, they can only give you so much each dose as radiation is very dangerous.

So, I think you need an uptake scan; believe that or not. I had to do it. This is what will determine if you need another RAi.

Are you self-medicating with the blood pressure medicine? If you are, I am not sure that is such a good idea.

Diabetes, anti-hypertensives and and infections can cause a sweet taste.

Here is a whole list. Scroll down for taste (table II) as smell is first. Endocrine disorders (table III.)

http://www.aafp.org/afp/20000115/427.html

We will be anxious to see those lab results and ranges. I hope to god your doctor ran the FREE T3 and FREE T4 as well.


----------



## skroehr (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi all. My PCP, who I had to have do my labs called and confirmed that I was in a hypo state. This would account for a dramatic change (again) in symptoms yesterday. Started having a lot of pain, (worse than the arthritis I'm being treated for), listless. Different kind of panic attack. etc. Still don't know my numbers. The PCP didn't give them to me, but I'm going to call back and ask. I wasn't thinking. She was faxing my endo who will be back tomorrow, where I intend to call him 1st thing. My PCP recommends getting replacement therapy going right away. Also, yes, happysunshine was right with nor mistaking the hypo vs. hyper. I think you were right about getting rid of the excess hormones, because a lot of that feels over too. I think I can deal with this one a little easier, though my heartbeat is a little low, so I've got to keep an eye on that. (54).

So now, I need to look for threads on how long levo takes to start working, assuming that I'll be going on this week.

Somebody asked about other meds. I was not able to tolerate tapizole, so no I was not on that, and I already take metoprolol for blood pressure, and the propanalol the endo gave me caused palpitations and other junk, so my cardiologist took me off that. I only take my pain meds and BP meds from before I was sick with Graves. My only other chronic condition besides GD is a rather severe rheumatoid arthritis. I look forward to the thyroid replacement getting be on track, but I sure hope they don't make me hyper-thyroid again. ALL of these are scary. I had no clue just 6 months ago what a thyroid even DID!! Let alone anything about Graves. This board has helped a lot.

Thanks everyone for being here, and God bless everyone of you with your struggles on both ends of the spectrum with this strange and so powerful gland system. Who knew?


----------

